# Zay you asked about



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Serotonin and headaches. http://neuro-www.mgh.harvard.edu/forum_2/H...ndheadache.html Just some brief info.Thanks for posting your story also it was, well excellent, thanks for taking the time and I am glad your doing better.







You should submit your story to Heather's new book. She is looking for exactly the experiences you posted. FYI


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

here's one more. http://www.1-serotonin.com/serotonin-and-headaches.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I peaked.







Good information.JeanG


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks for the articles; I was not expecting them so soon.







I have a question; maybe you could help? Do you know of anybody who experience migraine when constipated? Actually I am not sure if what I have been getting is migraine, but it has happened when I have had C. I'm just looking for some info until my doc gets back from his vacation.One more thing, who is Heather?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I seem to be getting a lot of headaches recently too. Just feeling generally not good. But if i do get one of those headaches i will feel sick and dizzy too. Yuck. I haven otlinked it it to my IBS though.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, yes I have heard that and yes sometimes I get a headache when constipated, there is some info on this but it would take a while to find it I think. But, this is not uncommon really. There is a link between serotonin and constipation and headaches.heather wrote "eating for IBS" and "first year IBS" and is writing another book about stories.She is a moderator for foods on the ask the experts forum, so you know. If you post there you have a story, I bet she puts it in here next book.







Spliff, the stress and anxiety your under at the moment is probably casusing this for you.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Ok, I just wanted to know if that was a possibility. Now I am not scared anymore of having something more serious; good to know.







My mom talked to me about her migraines and I will just ask my doc.eric, I'll look for Heather. If you want to tell her that is ok too.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, Cheers Eric.I have finished thewritten part of another essay and decided to leave out putting in musical examples until today. Unfortunately. I thought the deadline was 1pm and its not, its 12pm. SO i have less than 1 hour after my lecture to finish this. I am stressing!


----------

